# Y’all’s experience with Craigslist?



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey, y’all!

im looking to put up an ad for my training services. I’ve been considering Craigslist but yet again there are many, many sketchy characters out there..
So I’m hesitant..

have y’all put up your ads there? How did those go? Is it a sketchy shot?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It can be very sketchy. I wouldn't take my horse to a trainer whose (dadgum auto fix) only reputation or ad was on Craig's List. I wouldn't buy a horse from Craig's List. It didn't used to be so bad but in the last couple of years, I don't even look on it anymore.


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It can be very sketchy. I wouldn't take my horse to a trainer who's only reputation or ad was on Craig's List. I wouldn't buy a horse from Craig's List. It didn't used to be so bad but in the last couple of years, I don't even look on it anymore.


I was thinking the same thing. It’s really gotten to shady for me. Thanks!😊


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Honestly, your best advertising will be word of mouth.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Agree! I use Kijiji a fair bit for horse related things and services but word of mouth is best.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So where to people shop for horses and saddles nowadays? I still use Craigslist. I don't know of anything better.....at least at the lower end of the horse market. I've bought a few saddles off there and I still look at horses on there. Honestly if I eliminated Craigslist I wouldn't know where to look for cheaper horses and tack.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've sold horses through here along with others.
I rarely buy tack anymore unless something broke or wore out...I already have enough I could open a tack shop 
I do look at ads cause you never know what someone may be selling but....

I think you need to be cautious as a buyer or seller no matter where you advertise anything today.
Most people are decent, but it only takes one incident to change a opinion...

That said, I would _not_ be looking for a trainer or training services through Craig's List unless it was also a person or facility with a reputation and known name associated with.
My opinion is get affiliated with a barn, a training facility and trainer.... _apprentice_, cause till your name is recognized I have a hard time seeing a flocking of client{s} beating down your door.
If you've come through the ranks and been a winner in the show pen, show ring and are known for bringing along young talent to their potential, catch riding, or making the difficult rides winners then you've got something to offer as recognized proof.
If though you are just wanting to be, have nothing to prove you can do and have done...
Just because you "can" ride does not mean you can train... That is something many not realize or recognize...not everyone is a real teacher to the uneducated.
Advertising on Craig's List would not have me making contact for training services, sorry not happening.
If your name brought instant recognition, that's different.
Otherwise, I would use word of mouth and proof of your merit by seeing animals you've trained being ridden by others successfully in what ever discipline.
Sometimes the best advertisement is you.
Train, ride, compete with your own...be visible, good or bad and if a vocation...no one should be seeing your bad only your stellar!
Proof is in the seeing...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Word-of-mouth, a website, and Facebook will be the best advertising avenues for you.

Craigslist is on it's way out in the past couple of years, being largely replaced with Facebook Marketplace.

I see a lot of advertising on Facebook for boarding barns/trainers/leasing opportunities/etc - search 'Your State Horses' or 'Your State Horse Boarding/Leasing' - try to find the groups that have a lot of traffic and members.

If you decide to make a website, you will want to make sure you show up in a Google search for 'Horse Trainers Your City'. It can be tough to find trainers through Google searches, I spent hours looking for my current trainer. If they aren't connected to a physical address on Google Maps, the website goes further down the list of results.

Word-of-mouth will take you a long ways though. If you are training for a specific discipline, start going to your local shows and hanging flyers, and talk to people. Bring one of your own horses that you brought along so people can see your results.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Word of mouth or FB is probably best IMO. FB groups, etc.
I don't trust Craiglist at all. I'm sure there's some safe/decent things on there, but...I stay away.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It can be very sketchy. I wouldn't take my horse to a trainer who's only reputation or ad was on Craig's List. I wouldn't buy a horse from Craig's List. It didn't used to be so bad but in the last couple of years, I don't even look on it anymore.


I feel the same.... For awhile I searched for horses to buy on Craigslist. I went to look at a bunch of them.... All of them not AT ALL what the pictures looked like, and I felt that the people selling then were sketchy. Of course not all Craigslist horses or people are like that... But in my experience they have been. 
I really like craigslist for selling things such as saddles, but I wouldn't post anything discerning my training services. Like @PoptartShop said, I think you're better off advertising by word of mouth, FB or something along that line.


----------



## TrainedByMares (Jun 5, 2021)

If your local feed store or harness shop or tack shop or farm supply store has a bulletin board or a place to post notices, you could pin a couple business cards or flyer on it. 

If I were looking for a trainer, I would not approach one that advertises on craigslist. I look for good deals on saddles or trucks/parts on craigslist.

Horse for sale ads on craigslist are good for a hoot. You need to unlock your inner lingo translator e.g.:

People pony = a biter or a kicker
Green broke = unridable
Green moments = bolts
Beginner horse = drugged when you show up to look at it
I don't have time for it anymore = needs trained

Etc. Etc


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

TrainedByMares said:


> If your local feed store or harness shop or tack shop or farm supply store has a bulletin board or a place to post notices, you could pin a couple business cards or flyer on it.
> 
> If I were looking for a trainer, I would not approach one that advertises on craigslist. I look for good deals on saddles or trucks/parts on craigslist.
> 
> ...


I’m always entertained by CL ads for horses, especially “brewed mayors” that have been “bread” and are 14.5 HH….or maybe a “kid fiendly guilding”…I know some errors can be attributed to auto correct, but proofreading can be the seller’s friend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I've bought hay through Craigslist. Have not tried any trainers though. I've sold lots of saddles through Craigslist - just ask to meet in front of the police department so I don't get robbed. Usually that is enough to scare anyone dishonest away.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@4horses that is smart!

We bought Zeus as a weanling off Craigslist. I believe she could have made a lot more money if she knew how to market better, but it was good deal for us of course.

I feel like Craigslist is really sketchy. Maybe I’m wrong, but it’s just my feeling of it. I don’t think it would be difficult to find customers on Facebook on the horse groups. I’m no longer on Facebook, but it was definitely the way to go for looking for horses and trainers.


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm going to offer a contrary opinion. I met a trainer who later became a good friend through Craigslist. I think you're more likely to find people who aren't very "online" there, and of course there isn't the drama and stirring up trouble that the social media sites are so prone to.

Also sold a car through CL (though advertised it multiple places), had the most folks responding there.

To me, craigslist feels much more like posting in the classified section. I certainly hope it sticks around and remains in use.


----------

